# Growth Spurt Schedule?



## jRemmy (Jun 9, 2016)

My pup:

-5 months old, 12 pounds (4 pounds @8 weeks, 9ish [email protected] months)
-11 Inches tall
-F2 Cockapoo
-Parents (mom: 18 pounds, dad: 25 pounds)

He suddenly starting eating more in the last week, and signaling that he's hungrier between meals. Is he on a second growth spurt? And if so, does anyone know how much to increase food (by percentage)?

Does anyone know when the average growth spurts occur? He already went through a major one and doesn't look so much like a baby anymore. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Mine is 4 months old and was 4 pounds at 8 weeks and 10 pounds at 15 weeks. I feel like between 11 and 14 weeks he was finishing his 1/4 cup kibble at each of the three meals in a like 2 minutes, so we increased it to 1/3 cup at each meal. He was still eating all of it. So then we did 1/2 cup in the AM, 1/4 cup at lunch and 1/3 cup at dinner. He finally slowed down. People who hadn't seen him in several days commented on how big he had grown in such a short time. The appetite has slowed down for now. His mother (American Cocker) is 20 pounds, and his dad (mini poodle) is about 22 pounds. Breeder estimates him to be around 20 at full adult weight.


----------

